# General Electric EasyCam Plus HO98066

## mizery de aria

I just purchased a GE EasyCam Plus USB webcam.

I have found absolutely no documentation or support for this model of webcam for Linux, but I'm sure I'll eventually figure out a way to configure it to work on my laptop.

I'm using the 2.6.3 kernel.

Kernel config:

```

Device drivers

  Multimedia devices

    <*> Video For Linux

      <M> BT848 Video For Linux

  USB support

    [*] USB device filesystemc

    <*> EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

    <*> OHCI HCD support

    <*> UHCI HCD (mostly Intel and VIA) support

    <*> USB Audio support

    <*> USB Printer support

    <*> USB Mass Storage support

    <*> USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support

    [*] HID input layer support

```

I haven't rebooted since I plugged in the device though.  I'll do that now and maybe I'll be lucky and the device will be auto detected.

btw, /dev/video0 doesn't exist yet.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mizery de aria,

usbview may tell you more about the camera.

dmesg will tell you what happened when you plugged the camera in.

/dev/v4l/video0 will appear when the kernel is happy. You have to get that far before you can get any pictures.

----------

## mizery de aria

dmesg:

```
...

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

...
```

/dev/v4l/ doesn't exist  :Sad: 

Are there any config files I have to modify to look for the webcam?

USB View shows:

```
OHCI Host Controller -> USB camera

USB Version: 1.10

Vendor Id: 0c45

Product Id: 6028

Revision Number: 1.01

I can't seem to copy the data for this device, so that's all the info on the device I'll provide for now.
```

```
root@laptop dev # cat /proc/devices

Character devices:

  1 mem

  2 pty

  3 ttyp

  4 /dev/vc/0

  4 tty

  4 ttyS

  5 /dev/tty

  5 /dev/console

  5 /dev/ptmx

  6 lp

  7 vcs

 10 misc

 13 input

 14 sound

 21 sg

 29 fb

 81 video4linux

 89 i2c

116 alsa

128 ptm

136 pts

171 ieee1394

180 usb

226 drm

253 devfs

254 pcmcia

 

Block devices:

  2 fd

  3 ide0

  8 sd

 22 ide1

 65 sd

 66 sd

 67 sd

 68 sd

 69 sd

 70 sd

 71 sd

128 sd

129 sd

130 sd

131 sd

132 sd

133 sd

134 sd

135 sd
```

Why so many sds?

----------

## mizery de aria

I opened up the cam and on the green card (inside) is the label:

```
PC30C-PIXART

11.20.2003
```

There's also a number in black:

```
031204
```

I wasn't daring enough to unscrew the green card to see what was on the other side.   :Sad: 

Hopefully that should be enough information.

----------

## mizery de aria

*bump*

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mizery de aria,

You can look up your Vendor an Product IDs on

http://www.linux-usb.org/usb.ids which says

```
0c45  Microdia

   1060  iFlash SM-Direct Card Reader

   6029  Triplex i-mini PC Camera

   602a  Meade ETX-105EC Camera
```

So your vendor is Microdia and your Product ID isn't listed.

This page may be useful too http://www.spinics.net/linux/webcams.php but the llinks to GE are down just now.

----------

## rmp42885

try visiting this site

http://alpha.dyndns.org/ov511/

the driver available there supports the ge H098063 and H098064, so maybe it will support yours as well

----------

## mizery de aria

Btw, this is what I purchased: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=1060002880479&skuId=5895971&type=product

I did a little more searching on Google and came up with the following:

http://blog.elwell.org.uk/archives/000012.html

Also, this search had 2 results

----------

## mizery de aria

 *rmp42885 wrote:*   

> try visiting this site
> 
> http://alpha.dyndns.org/ov511/
> 
> the driver available there supports the ge H098063 and H098064, so maybe it will support yours as well

 

I compiled the 2.6.4_rc1-r1 kernel with ov511 as a module.  I'll load it next time I reboot and see if that works.

Rebooted, and "modprobe ov511"ed but /dev/video0 still doesn't exist.  Is there something else I have to do in order for it to exist?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mizery de aria,

Its fairly safe to assume that none of the webcam kernel modules will pick up your webcam without you at least passing the vendor and product IDs as module parameters. 

Build all the webcam kerenl modules as modules, then run modinfo against evey one. If you get lucky, your vendor ID and Product ID will be listed by one of them - thats the module you want and you won't need any parameters - it will just work.

Not all webcam modules will take vendor ID and Product ID as paramterers. If this is the case you will need to do a bit of kernel hacking. Find a module with an identical Vendor ID and a close Product ID. Edit the Product ID within the module source code, rebuild the module and see what happens. If you are lucky, you have just extended the range of webcams that work with linux. Be sure to submit a patch.

----------

## lilbudda

Thanks for all the good info... I'm sure I am just missing one little thing. I see that modules are getting resigered but still no /dev/v4l entries. Also, if it can just use libusb, how do we pass that to the front end app. Also, what is a good front end? I have been trying xawtv.

----------

## salmankhilji

So did the webcam eventually work?  I have the same camera and is not supported by Linux

----------

## lilbudda

No. I think the chipset is not supported

----------

## felixo

Hello all

I just got a pc380 BTC from fry's, I cant find much info on the chipset. I need to know if there are drivers in the kernel for it. I have a feeling the sonix driver could work, anyone tried this?

Also, I reply to this because I think it may be the same product, just different vendors.

bash-2.05b# lsusb 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0c45:6028 Microdia

----------

## mizery de aria

Trying to get this device to work again here is more research (links):

http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=2380'

----------

## mizery de aria

[quote=scrappy90002@yahoo.com]I was simply browsing the instruction manual. Luckily I had saved the same. And found that the driver was PC Camera 6028 VGA (from Uninstalling section). (All the while I was using PC CaMERA 602a and PC Camera 6029 drivers, in vain). I searched for the same and found it available in the below site.

http://www.opendrivers.com/driver/215897/pine-cam-pc30-6028-pc-camera-driver-windows-free-download.html[/quote]

It is a windows driver, however, since I cannot seem to find a native linux solution, is it possible to use the windows driver similar to ndiswrapper for network cards?

----------

## diablo43000

Try to emerge media-video/spca5xx

that helped me  :Very Happy: 

bye

----------

